# Ken 'Skip' Hill Longevity



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Has some people may know I opted to go with Skip Hill for my prep, I studied him for 8 months before I took the plunge.

The following pics are what I started with Skip with at the beginning January 2010 to what he took me too September 2010. This is only stage one, can't wait for the final transformation, still a way to go yet 

Skip's just brought a Longevity DVD out which really is well worth seeing, here is a little taster of it :thumbup1:

*http://www.teamskip.net/trailer/longevity.html*


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Such an awesome change Linny! REPS!!!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Top drawer.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I cannot give you enough reps for that transformation Linny :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Just had to show the wife your transformation, we both think you have done a fantastic job, well done Linny:thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellant change Lin and agree about Skip....the DVD is a must


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats amazing! How long did it take?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comments, I know I put the work in but I couldn't have done it without Skip he is awesome 



lee_ said:


> Thats amazing! How long did it take?


The 1st picture is January 2010 2nd picture September 2010


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, huge changes, really impressive!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

AMAZING!!! you look bloddy superb!! :thumbup1:

Fivos


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

Linny said:


> The 1st picture is January 2010 2nd picture September 2010


biffa to babe in under nine month = fecking awsome:beer:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

what a fantastc traansformation, i saw you at the show and was very impressed you should do well at the final


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

You already know what I think.

Truly amazing. Photos only tell half the story.

Well Done Lin


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Skip is a very good choice I like his approach


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

That is scary transformation, huge respect!!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant transformation,well done Linny all your hard work deffo paid off:thumb:

Still miss the old bum photo on the stepper tho:crying:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just incredible Linny


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lin this is amazing!!!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Linny said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, I know I put the work in but I couldn't have done it without Skip he is awesome
> 
> The 1st picture is January 2010 2nd picture September 2010


Linny is that a typo, or did you really do it in 9 months, if so, i must say yours is the best transformation i think i have ever seen.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Linny is that a typo, or did you really do it in 9 months, if so, i must say yours is the best transformation i think i have ever seen.


Yes 9 months...1st picture 9th January 2010 2nd picture 26th September 2010


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

FAntastic changes there Linny, well done :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

What a transformation. Well done you! :thumb:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Without meaning to sound like I'm disregarding any other bodyparts I think you have a set of some of the nicest abs I've seen on a female. Great transformation, you look totally different to the Linny I first met!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Amazing Linny. I remember when you first joined this board.

Inspirational.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing transformation. :thumb: True inspiration right there.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Awesome transformation.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Lyn I can really appreciate the amount of hard work you have put in. You have done amazingly well. Just fantastic. I have been a reader on Intense muscle with Skip and Dante for a very long time so will look forward to sKIPS dvd


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Stop showing off now !!

It really is an unbeleivable transformation !


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Must of taken an incredible amount of hard work and dedication to achieve this physique.

Fantastic transformation and well done on the result.


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

wow amazing transformation.. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome, well done


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Incredible Lin!


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Phenomenal!

Just out of interest, and not sure if you'd like to publicly disclose, but how much do you estimate the transformation cost you in financial terms?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

DanB said:


> Phenomenal!
> 
> Just out of interest, and not sure if you'd like to publicly disclose, but how much do you estimate the transformation cost you in financial terms?


It cost me the price of a prep guy worth his salt.

If you would like information of prep, please email Ken Hill directly on

*
**[email protected]*


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

It looks like Skip will be showing his dvd for free on his Website which is a really nice touch


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

Galtonator said:


> It looks like Skip will be showing his dvd for free on his Website which is a really nice touch


Ah, some familiar faces, I see. 

First, I had to drop in not only to congratulate Lin on a job well done (gross understatement) but to thank her for standing behind and trusting her prep guy. It should also be noted that not only did she make this transformation in this time frame but it wasn't without obstacles including a situation that actually derailed the first planned prep earlier in the year, related to her health.

Lin is a trooper and I have already said it a few times and I will say it again: She is easily one of the hardest working clients I have ever had. I am very proud of the work that she put in for this show.

In reference to the DVD: Yes, I did decide to post it in chapters from my website and it is scheduled to launch as early as mid October but likely closer to the end of October. I decided to offer it this way due to the large amount of clients and people that I can reach outside of the US where I am based. The plan for the DVD was to reach as many people as possible and doing it this way and offering up a couple chapters a week from the site in an ongoing "internet DVD" style I think will accomplish this.

Please, keep an eye out for the DVD launching in only a few weeks!

Skip


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

thats a fantastic transformation chick!! job well done!! you have a great shape!!xxx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Ken said:


> Ah, some familiar faces, I see.
> 
> First, I had to drop in not only to congratulate Lin on a job well done (gross understatement) but to thank her for standing behind and trusting her prep guy. It should also be noted that not only did she make this transformation in this time frame but it wasn't without obstacles including a situation that actually derailed the first planned prep earlier in the year, related to her health.
> 
> ...


Skip I trust you implicitly even though your prep may at times contain some crazy parts 

Looking forwards to the DVD & even more so my off season with you :thumbup1:

Linda


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

unbelievable transformation!!!


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words, Dutch.

Skip


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> what i love bout skip, dante etc is bodybuilding is so tire,d boring and old. half the stuff hardly even bright, thank god for guys who think the way the box shud be, guys with brains.
> 
> skips not out the box, others r just not stood near the right box.
> 
> ...


Your quite right, Skip n Dante's approaches are what I like, people told me they wouldn't work, it's crazy to waste my money...It's the BEST money I've ever spent. I would recommend to anyone n I know people will scoff at the price but it's true when they say you get what you pay for QUALITY!!



Hamster said:


> You did brill Lin and certainly worked your backside off for it.
> 
> Even when you were ill early on in year, you never moaned or made it as an excuse like some people would, but cracked on and got the job done and still got on stage shredded with a top notch physique.
> 
> ...


Thanx Cath! I didn't see the point in going on about my car accident or severe stomach issues, what will be will be.

I always believe each set back is a test to determine how strong one's spirit & determination are. If some things worth having it's worth fighting for  xx


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

I just love the grin in the on stage shots - you know you nailed it:cool2:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Just proves what hard work, Dedication and the right advice can do for you:thumb:

Linny the results are amazing, I knew you would do well.

Keep it up and good luck in the universe, Good luck to your best half this weekend.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

musclefox said:


> Just proves what hard work, Dedication and the right advice can do for you:thumb:
> 
> Linny the results are amazing, I knew you would do well.
> 
> Keep it up and good luck in the universe, Good luck to your *best half this weekend*.. :thumbup1:


Best half?? ahhh you mean my glutes, well yes I'll be sat on them all weekend  x


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

obnly just seen this thread but a awesome transformation linny:thumb: reps


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Total transformation :thumb:

Truly inspirational :rockon:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

what is his site called so i can have a look at his dvd.

p.s well done what a transformation your a true inspiration.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

www.intensemuscle.com the link to the trailer is on the 1st post of this topic


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the reply linny, seen the trailor looks good but cant find where to watch the dvd on his site, thought he was showing it chapter by chapter or something, can anyone shed any light on this please?


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

Sorry for the late response.

The DVD will be going live in less than a week. We have several people that will be testing the downloads and viewing the chapters in just a couple days to see if there are any issues that we need to work out before we go live. We anticipate no problems but ... you just never know so we wanted them ironed out before we launch.

I anticipate going live by this weekend.

The exact address for the DVD will be posted when it is ready (I don't know it as of yet) but it will absolutely be a part of the TEAMSKIP.net site so stay tuned! Almost 30 chapters and something like 18 hours of footage all for free!

Skip


----------

